# 1999 trek 2200 value??



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I have my 99 2200 sitting in my basement, not getting much use. (It is about 2 sizes to small)....anyway, I have been riding another bike for two years, and at this point I have 6 bikes between my crossers and mtn bikes and i need to get rid of a few. Do you guys have any idea what I could get for a good condition 1999 2200??


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

uhhhh 600 or 700 U.S.??? i dunno. put it up for the most you think you could get at first.


----------

